# Just need some advice on finishing up?



## Grumpy115 (Aug 29, 2008)

This is my first time putting anything on a forum of any kind so bear with me. What I have so far: 

Projector:Epson Powerlite 720 
Cable TV:Samsung 260F Tuner (Daughter has to watch Hanna Montana)
Wii (Wife has to have her fun to.)
Polk Audio Speakers Front RT25I / Rear R10's / Center CS245I / Sub. PSW350
Room is basement insulated 17'X12' 
Screen is normal business 82" accross. (Wife found for $30) 

The thing I am wondering about is the receiver. I am looking at several and any advice or opinions I could get would be greatly appreciated:

Denon AVR-1909 
Denon AVR-988 
Yamaha RX-V663BL 
Onkyo TX-SR606 This I have read some bad reveiws on video processing and overheating? 

I am trying to stay under $700 if I can. I would like everything to run to the receiver then one HDMI cable to the projector. 

Just as a side note I am going with a DVD up conv. until next spring. Pioneer DV-410V-K

Hope I did everything right on this post. Thanks for any help.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all Welcome :wave:



Grumpy115 said:


> The thing I am wondering about is the receiver. I am looking at several and any advice or opinions I could get would be greatly appreciated:
> 
> Denon AVR-1909
> Denon AVR-988
> ...


I don't own any of the models you listed ... but I read some post about them.

I read that the best bang for the buck are the Onkyo's :yes: ... specially the 805.

My suggestion, compare all features and prices to make your decision, and read reviews as much as you can; here is a discussion about the  Onkyo 805


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Pioneer VSx-1018-check it out !


----------



## JTDINVA (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Grumpy - I might add the Denon 2308 to your short list of receivers to audition. While I'm partial to Yamaha, I've used this Denon in several applications for customers and have gotten very positive results. The price has also come down considerably, good price vs. features.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For under $700 there is no better receiver then the Onkyo TX SR805 as its last years model you can get it for under $700 easily. Several of us on the Shack have one and non of us have had issues. The upconversion works well and has HDMI 1080p pas through along with THX ultra certification and a huge power supply.


----------



## Grumpy115 (Aug 29, 2008)

To everyone that commented. Thank you. I ended up going with the AVR-1909. So far so good. I hooked up everything to make sure it was working and sounded great. Good part is the wife liked it. :whew: Unfortunetly I had to take it back down to run all the wires in the walls and ceiling. So I will try and post back on the set up and workings of the Denon and my humble opinion once I get it all done. Thanks again.


----------



## Grumpy115 (Aug 29, 2008)

Well a year later and everything is working good. The Denon AVR-1909 has been real nice. Sounds good and seems to push the speakers good. I have not gotten into all the measurements and stuff that everyone seems to do. One step at a time. I was amazed at the difference in insulating the walls and ceiling. Definitely worth the time and money. The one thing I would like to do is add another sub. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Glad to hear it. :T


----------



## Grumpy115 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok. Some time later and I had to change the sub. My PSW 350 went out. (It was 10+ years old) So I found a PSW505 on clearance. Nice difference. Some more power and to any one interested I updated all my equipment that I ended up with. Sounds good and the kids love it. I don't post very often however I defiantly recommend the site to others who have seen and asked about my theatre room. Said it once say it again thanks for all the help and info. :bigsmile:


----------

